# Cost of Living in Dubai



## Claire Murray (Oct 26, 2009)

Just wondering if a salary of 25000 aed, plus accomodation, car, fuel, utilities, school fees , relocation, medical, is a good salary for Dubai, to have comfortable living and save at the same time, 2 kids. 

Any comments grateful.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

depends on what you call comfortable.
Its an ok salary, but you wont be living the high life.
If your package isnt sufficient then you salary could be useless.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If all of those things are provided for you then yes you should be able to live comfortably and be able to save a good whack too.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Claire Murray said:


> Just wondering if a salary of 25000 aed, plus accomodation, car, fuel, utilities, school fees , relocation, medical, is a good salary for Dubai, to have comfortable living and save at the same time, 2 kids.
> 
> Any comments grateful.


Is accommodation provided so that you pay nothing, or is the company offering an allowance? If the latter, is it enough to pay for what you want? Are school fees paid in full, or is there a limit?

If the above are fully paid then AED 25k a month is fine.

-


----------

